# Losing stuff on the ice



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Is anyone else amazed by the amount of people losing stuff.....lost your shanty, really ! Tip ups, augers etc etc.

I just can't imagine how this can be so common. I have never lost or left anything.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

I've lost one pole so far, it was last season...

But I agree, these guys are loosing a lot of stuff... 

Augers, shanties, I'm just waiting for the.. "Lost quad out of wherever" post....

Did anyone see it on there way in from .....?

<*)))>{


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Haven't lost anything on the ice, too obsessive compulsive (or at least i'd like to think so). 

But i'm always looking for ways to be more efficient, save space, reduce weight, etc. Right now considering buying a soft case for ice rods as I had my BIL sever two lines when he put my metal scoop in my bucket with my rods. 

Ultimately i'm headed for buying a quad lol.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Take a walk out on the bay, sounds like lots of stuff laying around out there. Probably a lost quad somewhere.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing :lol:
I can see losing a teardrop in the snow or maybe even a pole come out of a bucket if you're pulling your stuff but I've seen so many lost augers, whole bucket of poles and shanties it blows my mind.
Even if you lost it, it's amazing that someone is so close, they saw it, grabbed it and were gone that fast...you can see an awful long way out there


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I watched a guy at the river mouth lose his shanty Sunday heading out toward the island, just kept on going til he was out of sight.. Lol. luckily for him his buddy was riding behind him and tied it off to his sled. We got a good laugh out of it. His passenger and him never looked back.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I know of a guy who lost his flip over frabil. He says he loaded it in the back of his truck at the end of the day. Some how it blew out on the way home. You would of thought he would of heard it or seen it. I guess if you drink enough alcohol anything is possible.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

stickbow shooter said:


> .You would of thought he would of heard it or seen it. I guess if you drink enough alcohol anything is possible.


That's what I think every time I see one of those posts


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have yet to lose anything on the ice(knock on wood) I am constantly looking back to make sure nothing has dislodged from my sled. A couple bungies and creatively packing things in your sled will keep them from falling out. An extra two minutes of preventative strapping can save you a lot of money.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

None of these guys ever express concern as to weather someone will hit the stuff and get a broken neck, it's always if you find it,I want it back, if they can't secure their loads they have no business out there, they are a menace and I don't feel bad for them, towing stuff with no mirrors or spotter


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

not an ice fishing story but a fishing story none the less.

FIL and I were headed from campground in Benzonia to Frankfort to chase salmon in late August last yr. Driving down M115 to FF I noticed that my 94qt igloo decided to try to fly and came out of the boat (no ice yet).

So I did the quickest u turn I could and went to look for it.........no where to be found!!

Proceeded to the tackle shop in FF and asked inside about coolers......nope none in town, maybe TC to find a marine cooler or sams club.......well damn. She said maybe try the smokehouse for styrofoam.

I head back to the truck dejected and see some guys getting a charter ready on a trailer behind the bait shop......."hey you guys would not happen to have an extra cooler ya want to sell?"

So what does he say????????????????







"Yea sure we do we just picked one up off the road on the way here" -------------- it was mine!!! They had only maybe 30 seconds to get it and were going to bring it to the launch / lost and found. They figured that I did not see it try to fly like an eagle and picked it up to bring to the launch.

Had busted up hinges but I got replacements for a few $$ and back in business! Next time the cooler is strapped down when going 55!!!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I've gotten a lot of coolers of the freeway, ever see someone on a bike get hit in the head with one?


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow! tough crowd! Driving in whiteouts trying to avoid ice heaves as big as your quad, things happen.I have donated my share to the Ice Pirates.Straps break, covers rip, sleds dump.Just saying if you are on the ice enough, your time is coming.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have been thinking the same thing. I have wanted tell them all they missed one of the main things in life. Belonging to the boy scouts and learning how to tie things down.

Some one needs to design a cargo to replace the shanty covers to keep things in place. That might not work when they loose the whole shanty. It would make it easier for the person that does find it as all the crap will not be spread all over to have to pick up.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! tough crowd! Driving in whiteouts trying to avoid ice heaves as big as your quad, things happen.I have donated my share to the Ice Pirates.Straps break, covers rip, sleds dump.Just saying if you are on the ice enough, your time is coming

Things don't just happen, negligence happens, GOD did not unsecure your load, it's overloading, lack of maintenance or not secured, If your out on a sunny day get and hit by lightning and flip your gear , you can call stuff happens , but not during a lightning storm

Buckets & fishing rods aren't too bad, but when morons loose a whole sled because they are to f in stupid to use safety chains or ropes let alone mirrors, it's going to get someone hurt, I've been hauling 700 pound Harleys ,snowmobiles, dirtbikes,lawn equipment ad 30 years of commercial ltl frieght , and never seen a strap break unless some Idiot used a frayed strap, mostly the come loose because people don't check them, check your cargo


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

I lost a bunch of fish out there the last time I was out, all good eater size if anyone sees them please return asap im hungry lmao!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bungie Cargo Net - one of the best $20.00 ice fishing items you can have, mine goes over my cover to keep it down and tight to the sled/shanty tub.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

drcamp09 said:


> Just putting the word out for my bro in law. His shanty came unhooked off his four wheeler about 4 pm yesterday heading out from state park. By the time he realized it and went back it was gone. Any info appreciated.thanks.


This is all the time , but I thought it was some sorta Saginaw shallow gene pool thing


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Only thing I have ever really lost on the ice was a tipup that I forgot in the hole. Went back the next day to get it and it was gone. At that point I was expecting a ticket from the DNR for it being out too long and I know it had my name on it. I am pretty sure a local has it now. I don't think I have ever had anything fall out of the tub and not notice it.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I lost a really nice blue gill about half way up last night. If anyone catches a 12 inch gill I would like to have it back.:lol:


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I went out yesterday, and used my battery up. came home put it on charger, and as you guys know, when you have charger in wall , red light is on. When you hook connecters to battery , red light goes out, until battery is charged. I got up this a;m. and light was still out. I thought maybe a contact came off., so , went bought new battery. It has been on charger for 4 hrs, still off. So now I wonder if my charger is bad, although the light is on when unhooked, and off when hooked. anybody ever have a bad charger? This is a fl-8. so does not have a charge, indicator


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

disregard the above, it was supposed to go under new topic


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I do not use straps. I use 3/8 nylon rope. A fairly long piece with at loop on one side of my tag sled so it reached the mid point on my kenai. The rope on the other side is put through the loop and pulled tight. It is looped through to make a slip knot, then double tied so it can not get come loose.

I have hauled stuff for over 50 years and can not remember loosing anything with this system.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I say make sure the insurance is up to date and take the old lady out:evil:


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

I've only lost bait on the ice.. Well technically I loose bait under the ice, but...


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't lost anything out there since I lost something in a shanty when I was 17


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Lisa23 said:


> I haven't lost anything out there since I lost something in a shanty when I was 17


:sly:


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

I've probably picked up a five gallon bucket of bungees and ratchet straps, skimmers, auger blade covers. Last year I found a wind break and five light action poles. Found a busted jet sled but it still had the tow bar on it. But I also pick up beer cans and pop and trash I see. So I take what good stuff I find as payment for the trash I pick up. If I found something of real value I would post it on here, but not sure if I found a vex... I really want one lol.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I watched a guy lose his buddy out of a sled a mile out on Saginaw bay this year. I swung over and picked him up figuring the driver would be heading back out anytime. Nope , drove him all the way to the vehicle where the driver was unloading. Actually think it might have been father and son and the father is the one I drove in. Probably wasn't a fun ride home


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I think much of this happens when inexperienced guys drag their stuff out on the big water. I was guilty of not understanding the difference. Drag a shanty on Higgins and you can see your lost gear half way back on the trail. Drag your stuff on Saginaw Bay 3 miles and you are trying to recall the rollover accident your sled suffered. First couple times I drug my two man flip out 3 miles it looked like 2 or 3 black bears had ransacked my gear.

Best rule to follow is if it's over a mile find a way to carry it.


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Only thing I've lost is a rod holder I left hanging on the side of my sled.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

BucksandDucks said:


> I watched a guy lose his buddy out of a sled a mile out on Saginaw bay this year. I swung over and picked him up figuring the driver would be heading back out anytime. Nope , drove him all the way to the vehicle where the driver was unloading. Actually think it might have been father and son and the father is the one I drove in. Probably wasn't a fun ride home


Maybe it was payback for making him get out of the car and walk home when he was a kid...:lol:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Couple years ago on Lake Missaukee I was fishing during the week and a couple came out and set up where they usually catch percdh not far from me. Later someone came out on a sled dragging his stuff in a sled going at least 40. I ice was rough and the sled flipped over and made a lot of racket but he keep going. He gets to the other side of the lake and he has a string of fishing gear from the shore to where the sled flipped. The wind blew his minnow bucket across the lake and stuff was flying all over. I thought one of the couple was going to die he was laughing so hard. The guy picks up what he can find and left


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Lisa23 said:


> I haven't lost anything out there since I lost something in a shanty when I was 17


 was it ever returned ?


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

jimbo said:


> was it ever returned ?


I'm guessing it was lost in a hole..

<°)))>{


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The lost threads that bother me are the ones that describe their lost gear as "stolen". The gear wasn't stolen, it was found. Taken out of the back of your truck, garage, house, shanty, etc, stolen. Bounced out of your sled and gone when you come back, found. I forgot a couple rods and a helmet once and they were gone when I returned. My blood didn't boil thinking of the bandits that stole my gear, I felt like a tool for not taking care of my toys. I didn't expect the person that found my gear to hunt me down to return it. He did exactly what I figured he would do, he kept it. Good for him, bad for me.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Scottygvsu said:


> The lost threads that bother me are the ones that describe their lost gear as "stolen"


Amen!
If I did lose something and I had my name and number on it, yeah, the right thing to do is try and return it, I would but if they don't, I don't consider it stolen.. I was the one that lost track of it and left it somewhere it didn't belong. 
I lost a fly box once on the Huron River , I remember setting it down, I didn't pick it up..my name and number were in it, never seen again, my bad


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Someone on a Saginaw River face book page posted for someone else that they lost a boot out on the bay. Just one boot??? :lol::lol: There had to be more to the story...

edit: Just saw the post about this in another thread. Turns out it was found in the parking lot.


----------



## HAMMERTIME231 (Feb 19, 2014)

I lost a 5'8 blonde out there once. She was round in all the places that's suppose to be round. 
Plz pm me if you found her and we can meet up and work out a deal. She cleans the fish when I get home then cooks em up. Serves the beer cold. She was in good condition when she left me.


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

jimbo said:


> was it ever returned ?


 Ahh no  I think it broke and is unreplaceable


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Someone on a Saginaw River face book page posted for someone else that they lost a boot out on the bay. Just one boot??? :lol::lol: There had to be more to the story...
> 
> edit: Just saw the post about this in another thread. Turns out it was found in the parking lot.


Really....did they happen to say how drunk they were?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Lisa23 said:


> I haven't lost anything out there since I lost something in a shanty when I was 17


Oh boy, Lisa is back! It's been a while, nice to see you're back posting!


----------



## Capt j-rod (Dec 7, 2015)

I live on and fish Lake Erie when the ice gods allow it. Our ice is always rough and we generally travel between 2-8 miles to get on fish. We nick name the ice road the "trail of tears" Everyone is going 40 mph in the dark. Even when you pick up their gear, they are out of sight before you could catch them... We drive slow, cover everything and carry an Arsenal of bungee straps. It's hard enough to buy it once, replacing it is salt in the wound!


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

Ive lost two rods, a tipup, ice scoop, box of jigs and my cool. I've found a creeper(only 1 that I still use), an auger cover and some jigs. Most stuff fell down the hole


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

Cell phone, sunglasses, and spreaders down the hole. Spreaders went when I forgot to remove them before I released a 36 in. northern.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I amazed at how many people don't turn their head to look bad at their equipment. I check at least every mile. I have come up to the crack crossing many times with a shanty in the crack and no one in site! How do you cross a crack and not check to make sure your shanty is still atrached? How can you not tell the difference in your machine without a shanty on back? Lol, I also see at least 1 side by side on the crack every year with a few confused looking guys standing around it.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I lost a rod bag last year on Erie and thanks to rayed and josh seeing a post on another forum from the guy who found it. I had it returned my next trip out there.


----------



## Capt j-rod (Dec 7, 2015)

Always gives you a warm and fuzzy when that stuff happens. I've never passed a distress flag on soft water that I didn't stop to check on. Always pay it forward


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I lost a rod and reel combo last year on the ice. Or should I say through the ice. 3 rod spread locating perch. Looked over to see the rod doubled over, by time I was half way there down the hole it went. $60 set up gone. Other than that, a few jigs in the snow, a scoop down the hole and a spud because I forgot to put the rope arond my hand while reopening a hole..


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

A SxS, 2 augers 1 flasher last year you should see that thread...was a hoot


----------



## Capt j-rod (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds interesting, can't find that thread...
Saw your bbq rig, we are big into it too. Don't want to thread jack though!


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Spanks may have nuked it.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I lost a go pro camera on big glen lake last year, fell off my trail pack. Man was I pissed! 

I also lost a rabbit fur lined hat I bought up in Manitoba...lost it on lake st. clair in a whiteout....I was pissed at that one too!


----------

